# Audi at SEMA 2010



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Herndon, VA -- Audi of America today announced that it will exhibit -- for the first time ever -- at the SEMA Show, the premier automotive specialty products trade event in the world, Nov. 2-5, 2010, in Las Vegas, Nevada.

"We're thrilled to be a part of the SEMA experience, and look forward to turning heads with our vehicles, demonstrations, and a sophisticated lineup of After Sales and electronics products that enhance connectivity and entertainment," said David Tait, Audi's lead After Sales executive and spokesman on the SEMA project.

"We think Audi owners will be delighted to learn about our new technologies that will enable them, in cooperation with Audi dealers, to personalize their Audi vehicles in exciting and interesting new ways. Our show cars will represent the pinnacle of what owners can do with an Audi, and unleash a variety of opportunities for our vendors, as well."

In addition to After Sales products, the six-vehicle display will feature the Autonomous Audi TTS Pikes Peak, and the Audi R8 Custom Spyder by STaSIS Engineering equipped with a supercharged engine (5.2 FSIV10 - 710 HP).

A demonstration of the Autonomous Audi TTS Pikes Peak is planned for Tues., Nov. 2, at 3:40 pm, just outside the North Hall. (More details to follow.)

The exhibit will also be equipped with special, extreme sports Audi gear.

"Let's just say we'll have a few distinctive, concept items on the stand that definitely won't disappoint the unique SEMA audience," he added.

A full complement of Audi of America / After Sales news and information will be distributed during the show, and posted on www.audiusanews.com

In addition to a record vehicles sales year, Audi After Sales has expanded its portfolio of Genuine Audi Accessories offerings leading to an all-time record sales year in both its parts and accessory business within the U.S. 

September 2010 sales of Audi cars and SUVs marked the sixth record month of 2010, and also represented the best third quarter ever in Audi U.S. sales history. The September results keep the German luxury automaker on track to set a vehicle sales record in the U.S. by year end. The existing annual sales record for Audi in the U.S. is 93,506 vehicles sold in 2007.

The Audi of America SEMA exhibit will be located in the Mobile Electronics Area of the Las Vegas Convention Center's North Hall, Booth 11245.

[source: Audi]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's more SEMA news. Looks like GGI is bringing the Abt R8 GTR.



> Miami, FL – On November 2, 2010, the ABT Audi R8 GT R high performance vehicle will make its highly anticipated United States debut at the 2010 SEMA Show in Las Vegas at the GGI European Tuning booth. GGI European Tuning is the exclusive North American importer of ABT Sportsline tuning products for cars of the Volkswagen group, especially Audi and Volkswagen. With only 25 ABT R8 GT R’s currently available worldwide, this luxurious, top-of-the-line high-tech and maximum performance super sportscar will be the highlight for car enthusiasts and media alike in attendance at the 2010 SEMA Show.
> 
> The ABT Audi R8 GT R is a lightweight super sports car with enormous power that can be used on the road. Instead of the series-standard 525HP (386 kW), the 5.2 FSI in the ABT Audi R8 GT R provides a massive 620 HP (456 kW) and as a result the light car travels extremely quick: the top speed is 202 mph, it does 0 to 62 mph in just 3.2 seconds and it reaches 124 mph in a mere 9.9 seconds. In order to ensure that the power can be optimally applied on both the road and on the race track, height-adjustable ABT Sports suspension and adjustable dampers that have been specially developed fort he R8 GT R, are standard on the ABT Audi R8 GT R. The ceramic brake system with modified brake pads has been adjusted to meet the enormous performance potential of the super sports car with the extremely light ABT CR alloys rounding off the package. The ABT Audi R8 GT R is a truly unique vehicle which provides maximum driving enjoyment and has been designed for driving at the limit: from the weight-optimised exhaust unit to the ABT Titanium special coating – ABT’s 60 year lasting knowledge of motorsports is evident in every detail.
> 
> ...


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I actually have my SEMA pass in my desk right now, and sooo want to go, but i have the opportunity and tickets to go see A Perfect Circle in concert 3 nights in a row that week Thurs-Saturday, i couldnt pass that up.


----------

